# Random Picture



## jaizei (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

Those are bad birds. But, I know they are part of the eco system doing their jobs.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is another.....

View attachment 11277


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Here is another.....


OMG!! Funny that going on my refrigerator. Right Now.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, very funny...


----------



## jaizei (Sep 11, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Here is another.....


Very nice. 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 11, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another.....
> ...


To funny. Loving it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 11, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another.....
> ...


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL very funny pictures guys


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL..


----------



## jackrat (Sep 11, 2011)

Love em all.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks. just got to work and needed the laugh......


----------

